# Why is this unusual?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/817571/75

Big headline that the Las Vegas shooter bought 33 firearms last year. So what? I have bought a lot in a particular year a number of times. Compared to @SOCOM42 this guy is a rookie. I do not see this as unusual especially if your a collector.. But I am sure it is shocking to libtards.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I have lots of guns but don't have that many & certainly didn't buy them over a short period of time. So I think what he did was unusual for a novice shooter... certainly not the norm. Just because something is unusual doesn't mean it never happens... just means it is not the norm.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not unusual it just fits the narrative. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

CA limits people to 1 hand gun a month. The
measure to add shotguns and rifles to that just failed.
His buying spree will add fuel to their fire.

The thing about gun control advocates is this. They
just want fewer gun owners. They want to make it
more expensive. They want to make it harder to 
own guns. The fewer that do the more votes they
get. It is that simple.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> It's not unusual it just fits the narrative.


Not unusual? Even on a site like this, how many newbie shooters have purchased 33 firearms in a year. Hell, how many gun nuts have done it? Not saying some gun guys here haven't done it but you can't compare them to someone like this shooter. But even then, no matter who, buying that many guns has to not be normal, unless of course all of y'all are rich SOBs.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

more telltale signs that something ''clicked'' in the guy - started buying as Prez Trump took the crown ?????? - liberal crackpot that was ever sooooo cozy in the Obammy utopia .... 

still questionable on what influence - if any - the live in girlfriend had on the guy ..........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Not unusual? Even on a site like this, how many newbie shooters have purchased 33 firearms in a year. Hell, how many gun nuts have done it? Not saying some gun guys here have done it but you can't compare them to someone like this shooter. But even then, no matter who, buying that many guns has to not be normal, unless of course all of y'all are rich SOBs.


I agree that it is highly unusual. At least for people with average income. I've never been a multimillionaire, though.

Another thought, though. Why would an out of shape, drinking gambler in his 60's decide to buy so many weapons? I find that very odd.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Not unusual? Even on a site like this, how many newbie shooters have purchased 33 firearms in a year. Hell, how many gun nuts have done it? Not saying some gun guys here haven't done it but you can't compare them to someone like this shooter. But even then, no matter who, buying that many guns has to not be normal, unless of course all of y'all are rich SOBs.


Who said he was a newbie to guns? I know it's been thrown out there by the media but I don't think they have actually confirmed that. Even if he was a new you don't find it strange a new would be able to plan out an attack like that so well? Cameras, guns staged, adding accessories to guns?

Also from what is being said in the media he was a multi-millionaire. So buying that many guns would be a drop in the bucket for him.

And lastly if I bought 33 chainsaws in a year no one would bat an eye.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

33 isn't very many at all. I know a "PRIVATE" guy that does that many or more in a weekend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Who said he was a newbie to guns? I know it's been thrown out there by the media but I don't think they have actually confirmed that. Even if he was a new you don't find it strange a new would be able to plan out an attack like that so well? Cameras, guns staged, adding accessories to guns?
> 
> Also from what is being said in the media he was a multi-millionaire. So buying that many guns would be a drop in the bucket for him.
> 
> ...


His brother suggested all he had was a couple handguns in a safe.
A sudden and obsessive interest in anything could be an indication of a concerning change in someone's life. At least, that is what I was told when I suddenly took up cotton ball collecting. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> His brother suggested all he had was a couple handguns in a safe.
> A sudden and obsessive interest in anything could be an indication of a concerning change in someone's life. At least, that is what I was told when I suddenly took up cotton ball collecting. :tango_face_smile:


I am going to concur with Denton, a sudden interest and aggressive behavior signals that there has been a change in one's life focus, especially at age 61.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The sole reason I consider it unusual is that his own family had no idea.
When I buy a new gun, EVERYBODY knows about it. I show it off, take folks to the range, make lasting memories.
I don't horde them away in secret like this guy.

That's what's unusual.
Buy as many as you like as often as you can. But if you're buying them and hiding them, I'm gonna look at you sideways.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

But...but...what if I buy them and hide them from the wife?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> But...but...what if I buy them and hide them from the wife?


Maybe your wife has a weapons stash of her own. Ever think about that!?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would think 33 in a year would be a lot . I know many on here have a lot from hat you have said but I cannot figure out why you would want more than one for each adult plus a spare. 

I know many of you have a lot of different makes/ models and calibers but I still think having the same make, model and caliber for your team is best for defense. I get when you start talking about hunting rifles why you might like to have a couple different calibers based on what the game is and where you hunt.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ......When I buy a new gun, EVERYBODY knows about it............


When I buy a new gun, it's rare that more than one other person knows about it. There's only two in this universe that know how many I own and where they are. Me.... and God Almighty.

_Some _of my friend know about _some _of my guns, some _other_ friends know about _others_, but not one living soul drawing breath on this planet knows about ALL of them ceptin' for yours truly.



Sasquatch said:


> It's not unusual it just fits the current paranoia...


Fify.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Should we be aware of any new joiners to this forum since Vegas??


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> When I buy a new gun, it's rare that more than one other person knows about it. There's only two in this universe that know how many I own and where they are. Me.... and God Almighty.
> _Some _of my friend know about _some _of my guns, some _other_ friends know about _others_, but not one living soul drawing breath on this planet knows about ALL of them ceptin' for yours truly.


You, my friend, fit what we internet detectives call "the profile".


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You, my friend, fit what we internet detectives call "the profile".


Which is, truthfully, really sad, given I'm not the one who is paranoid or delusional.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which is, truthfully, really sad, given I'm not the one who is paranoid or delusional.


You say that, but any objective person will see your "I don't let people know what I have" position as nothing but paranoia.
If someone doesn't know you, they could perceive you to be both, if that's all they know about you.
And as we all know, perception is reality where the media is concerned.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You say that, but any objective person will see your "I don't let people know what I have" position as nothing but paranoia.


YOU may call it 'objective', but it translates to ME as paranoia. YOUR paranoia is not MY problem.



Kauboy said:


> If someone doesn't know you, they could perceive you to be both, if that's all they know about you.


And that's a bus all too many these days merrily jump on to.



Kauboy said:


> And as we all know, perception is reality where the media is concerned.


Not my perception. Mine is not affected by the media. I can't speak for yours or anyone else's, however.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/817571/75
> 
> Big headline that the Las Vegas shooter bought 33 firearms last year. So what? I have bought a lot in a particular year a number of times. Compared to @SOCOM42 this guy is a rookie. I do not see this as unusual especially if your a collector.. But I am sure it is shocking to libtards.


Evil left wing demonrats should not be allowed to buy any guns.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> YOU may call it 'objective', but it translates to ME as paranoia. YOUR paranoia is not MY problem.
> 
> And that's a bus all too many these days merrily jump on to.
> 
> Not my perception. Mine is not affected by the media. I can't speak for yours or anyone else's, however.


1. Your "translation" is irrelevant.
2. Your perception is not in question. You will be judged by what others "think" is true. That's the point.
3. What started out as playful banter is now turning toward a solidification of the original hypothesis. You're fitting it more and more with each reply.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He bought quality, high dollar stuff
Does not look like gun rookie


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> But...but...what if I buy them and hide them from the wife?


I salute you Sir ...... you should be considerate and spare your wife the hurt feelings at all cost.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> 1. Your "translation" is irrelevant.
> 2. Your perception is not in question. You will be judged by what others "think" is true. That's the point.
> 3. What started out as playful banter is now turning toward a solidification of the original hypothesis. You're fitting it more and more with each reply.


And all your translations are not relevant as well.

Your perceptions belong to you and only you. Them's the facts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My collection covers 50+ years of collecting.

Now in the LGS, there are several guys who buy at least one gun a week, all are middle aged and well to do.

One guy comes in and buys every Colt SAA gen one or two, doesn't even blink at 10 or 12 grand.

This following is a long shot but still viable until details are known.

Muzslime convert? well could be, what Philippine island did girlfriend come from?

Half of those living on Mindanao are muzslimes, she could well have been a recruiter.

Only two things that make sense is a muzslime convert and a brain tumor or such.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And all your translations are not relevant as well.
> 
> Your perceptions belong to you and only you. Them's the facts.


A person's perception of you is sufficient to convict you.
I don't care if you don't like this, or find it irrational(it is). It is still true.
If you get into ANY shooting incident, justified or not, you will be crucified for how you like to present yourself.

*THEM'S* the real facts.

You can sit here and pretend none of it matters. But you'd be wrong.

I find it funny that you're taking this as a personal attack from me.
In truth, it's advice. Advice you should take to heart.
Advice that will keep *YOU* from being considered "unusual" like this fellow.
You may not care to be considered unusual, but again, it can convict you. Anything that can convict you is something you should at least give some thought to.
Disregarding it does you a disservice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ...........You can sit here and pretend none of it matters. .............


Where did I say it didn't matter?



Kauboy said:


> ...........If you get into ANY shooting incident, justified or not, you will be crucified for how you like to present yourself..............


Wow. You really like to make HUGE assumptions about how I will present myself.

I suggest you don't worry about me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Where did I say it didn't matter?





Back Pack Hack said:


> YOUR paranoia is not MY problem.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Wow. You really like to make HUGE assumptions about how I will present myself.


That's kinda my whole point, genius. Assumptions can harm you.
While I couldn't give two squirts about you, someone else thinking you to be an "unusual" person will not bode well for you, should any conflict arise.
Their perception, which you inaccurately classify as paranoia, should matter to you.

But as you said, it doesn't.
Take the advice, give it some thought, or don't.
I stopped actually caring when I saw this reply.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I really don't care who you are 33 guns is unusual, unless you are a dealer or a collector. I guess the bigger question would be why was he buying that many. 

Was he planning on outfitting a small group? 

if he was planning on a solo attack like he conducted, why 33 guns, you can only shoot one at a time (unless you hip shoot two).

He very well could be an enthusiast, but wouldn't his own brother know that sort of information?

One typically buys in bulk for just a few reasons, You just really like guns, its an investment, You think something is coming, or you know something is coming.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> One typically buys in bulk for just a few reasons, You just really like guns, its an investment, You think something is coming, or you know something is coming.


You KNOW SOMETHING is COMING!!!

Question is when.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, the LV sherriff just had a news conference,
One of his last statements, in response to a question was-- How could he get this many guns and this much tannerite without help?

My response would be, why would he need help? The only thing needed would be a vendor.

Apparently they found ammo and tannerite in his car, lots of it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is the tannerite what the media was originally reporting as ammonium nitrate?
They kept saying it was the same stuff used in the fertilizer bombing of the OKC building.

Lord, what dishonest fools have to loosed upon us?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tango said:


> So, the LV sherriff just had a news conference,
> One of his last statements, in response to a question was-- How could he get this many guns and this much tannerite without help?
> 
> My response would be, why would he need help? The only thing needed would be a vendor.
> ...


Could the liberal idiots not be aware that you can buy both at Bass Pro, Cabela's, or Academy Sporting Goods? Likely they know though, its their intended voting audience that doesn't know this.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> My collection covers 50+ years of collecting.
> 
> Now in the LGS, there are several guys who buy at least one gun a week, all are middle aged and well to do.
> 
> ...


Only two things? There are other converts and recruiters beside the Islam boys ..... someone recruited and converted Hillary's long running assassin pool, not to mention Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its not unusual, we just are not members of the right club.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Only two things? There are other converts and recruiters beside the Islam boys ..... someone recruited and converted Hillary's long running assassin pool, not to mention Lee Harvey Oswald.


Yes, there could be several other options.

I said those two because they are the most likely at this point.

Hildabitch uses contract pro's, not what this guy was.

In the 20 years I spent on the local PD 18 were as an investigator, plenty of classroom on this kind of stuff.

Every year I went to classes (required) held at the state police academy where these scenarios were covered.

The Lee Harvey actions were a well covered conspiracy by big time government operators behind the scene.

Hell, he could have been a Manchurian candidate.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Geez,I am 61 not a millionaire and don't even have 33 guns.I dont need 33 guns.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> But if you're buying them and hiding them, I'm gonna look at you sideways.


I buy them and 'smith them. I disassemble them and put them back together. I take them to different ranges. I stash them in my truck and in the attic. I hide them in the bedroom, and otherwise I do as I damn well please with them. When people look at me sideways, I laugh in their faces.

The only action that is an accurate indicator of trouble is opening fire. Everything else you'll live with.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I buy them and 'smith them. I disassemble them and put them back together. I take them to different ranges. I stash them in my truck and in the attic. I hide them in the bedroom, and otherwise I do as I damn well please with them. When people look at me sideways, I laugh in their faces.
> 
> The only action that is an accurate indicator of trouble is opening fire. Everything else you'll live with.


You must be tired from all that laughing.


----------

